# Waterfalls



## Master Snowy (Mar 10, 2014)

Attached is my first try at sketching waterfalls.

When I get the time, I shall be sketching moonlit waterfalls (somewhat the same as this pic, but with a moon in the middle of the sky, instead of the forest.) 

Thanks for seeing and criticism is welcome!


----------



## MegansBeadedDesigns (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice work. Water of any sort is still a major challenge for me.


----------



## Master Snowy (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you very much, Megans.  I wish you the best with it! and the water was really nothing, in my case, most of it is just the work of my eraser.


----------



## WinnieJones (Apr 21, 2014)

wow very nice . I'm poor of drawing water but I found your one is better


----------

